

Posterous (YC S08) launches universal bookmarklet - rantfoil
http://venturebeat.com/2009/02/04/posterous-dead-simple-blogging-gets-dead-simple-bookmarklet/

======
rantfoil
For those who might want to cut to the chase:
<http://posterous.com/help/bookmarklet/>

------
jacquesm
Neat. Small nitpick, on my browser (mozilla 3.0.5) the button on the
submission form hangs outside of the popup.

This looks a bit like 'furl', I really like your clean layout and no-nonsense
approach of the site.

I'll give it a spin for a while and see if it sticks. Congratulations on a job
well done!

~~~
rantfoil
Sorry, do you mind if I get a screenshot from you? Haven't seen that before on
my own computer, but definitely want to resolve it asap.

garry [a.t] posterous.com

~~~
jacquesm
ok, it's underway. Let me know when you think it's fixed and I'll try again.

in case the mail doesn't get through:

<http://files.ww.com/files/52969.html>

------
sachinag
The mouse rollover image is brilliant.

------
jmorin007
Congrats on the bookmarklet guys! Tumblr better watch out...

------
pyroman
It seems to be making NoScript go nuts. Delicious bookmarking still works, but
it obviously doesn't need to get content from the page. I tried adding things
to the whitelist but haven't gotten it to work yet. Any ideas?

~~~
pyroman
Ok. I didn't see the Unsafe Reload option. That works.

------
rnesh
You guys are seriously amazing. Keep up the good work.

------
konsl
Great job Garry, Sachin. I'm playing with it now :)

------
dpeq
Comment from Garry "...possibly later today". Wow!

------
alaskamiller
Anthony Ha should have done a bit more research--and not admit he doesn't use
the other site. Tumblr's bookmarklet is smart enough to discern where the
media originates from. Ie. If it's youtube.com, it adds in embed code whereas
if it's another video site it makes it a link.

That said, it doesn't have as much of a complete support of sites like
Posterous does, so great job on the technical chain combo.

------
Jaggu
Cool!.Count me in your user count :)

------
greut
No Opera :-( why?

~~~
rantfoil
Opera is barfing on asynchronous loading of the javascript when clicking the
bookmarklet. I get "Script not loaded" errors with no way to better understand
what's happening.

If I load my bookmarklet.js file directly in cache, it works fine.

Definitely looking for advice, but googling around has yielded me no
breadcrumbs in the search for solving this issue.

